# Dark 2: ecco quando sarà disponibile su Netflix!



## Moffus98 (26 Aprile 2019)

Dopo il grande successo della prima stagione di Dark, ecco che arriva la seconda stagione. Tutti e 10 gli episodi saranno visibili su Netflix a partire dal 21 Giugno 2019. Oggi è stato rilasciato un breve teaser sulla seconda stagione. Video in basso.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Aprile 2019)




----------



## Moffus98 (26 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dopo il grande successo della prima stagione di Dark, ecco che arriva la seconda stagione. Tutti e 10 gli episodi saranno visibili su Netflix a partire dal 21 Giugno 2019. Oggi è stato rilasciato il trailer della seconda stagione. Video in basso.



Non vedo l'ora di vedere la seconda stagione! La prima mi era piaciuta tantissimo.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

Bellissimo!


----------



## kipstar (26 Aprile 2019)

serie bellissima la prima. sicuro che guarderò anche la seconda


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Maggio 2019)

Trailer ufficiale della seconda stagione:


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Maggio 2019)

Intanto confermata ufficialmente anche la terza ed ultima stagione di Dark! La terza stagione è gia stata scritta e le riprese inizieranno tra circa 1 mese e arriverà su Netflix nel 2020. Intanto il 21 Giugno tutta la seconda stagione sarà disponibile su Netflix


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Giugno 2019)

Altro teaser sulla seconda stagione, disponibile tra meno di 2 settimane ormai:


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2019)

Devo rivedere dall'inizio la prima stagione perchè non ricordo una mazza... c'erano tantissimi personaggi e intrecci. Non voglio essere impreparato alla seconda stagione.


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Devo rivedere dall'inizio la prima stagione perchè non ricordo una mazza... c'erano tantissimi personaggi e intrecci. Non voglio essere impreparato alla seconda stagione.



Assolutamente si. Lo farò anche io


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Giugno 2019)




----------



## RickyB83 (14 Giugno 2019)

fantastico non vedo l'ora!


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Giugno 2019)




----------



## Moffus98 (21 Giugno 2019)

Finalmente il giorno è arrivato! Tutta la seconda stagione di Dark è ora disponibile su Netflix.
Mi raccomando, state attenti...che Noah vi guarda


----------



## cris (21 Giugno 2019)

non ce un video riassuntivo della 1°?


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Giugno 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> non ce un video riassuntivo della 1°?



Ti consiglio direttamente il rewatch della prima, tanto se sei veloce ci metti 3/4 giorni


----------



## cris (21 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio direttamente il rewatch della prima, tanto se sei veloce ci metti 3/4 giorni



Si in effetti ho guardato il video riassuntivo proposto da Netflix e mi son reso conto che non mi ricordo nulla praticamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2019)

Io ricomincio dal primo episodio e vado dritto fino all'episodio finale della seconda.
Leggere riassunti è inutile perchè c'erano troppe connessioni tra personaggi nelle varie epoche, e a giudicare dai trailer i personaggi tornano tutti.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Giugno 2019)

Appena finita di vedere tutta la seconda stagione. Beh, nettamente migliore della prima, almeno io l'ho preferita alla prima stagione. Rivelazioni clamorose e colpi di scena pazzeschi. Serie tv davvero ben fatta, stupenda!! Ora voglio la terza però, al più presto possibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Giugno 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Appena finita di vedere tutta la seconda stagione. Beh, nettamente migliore della prima, almeno io l'ho preferita alla prima stagione. Rivelazioni clamorose e colpi di scena pazzeschi. Serie tv davvero ben fatta, stupenda!! Ora voglio la terza però, al più presto possibile



Sto arrivando piano piano, ho quasi finito di rivedere la prima. Ho letto cose moooolto positive sulla seconda, e ho visto voti sensazionali su IMDB.
Can't wait!


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sto arrivando piano piano, ho quasi finito di rivedere la prima. Ho letto cose moooolto positive sulla seconda, e ho visto voti sensazionali su IMDB.
> Can't wait!



Sisi assolutamente, è un crescendo continuo. Per me è nettamente superiore alla seconda.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Dicembre 2019)

Ieri avevo iniziato la prima stagione, oggi ho finito la seconda ecco per dirvi le mie ultime 48 ore. 

FAVOLOSA. A tratti forse troppo pesante perche ripetitiva anche se è proprio questo il tema. 
Deluso solo da una cosa, per me doveva chiudersi midispice per il finale



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sta storia delle altre dimensioni o multi-universo mi sembra davvero troppo. Per me si rischia davvero di rovinare tutto. E' semplicemente incredibile che ogni singola azioni di ogni singolo personaggio portava all'ennesimo inizio della fine. E' davvero quasi incredibile che chiunque cercasse di evitare il disastro sopratutto - Jonas e la vecchia ma proprio le loro azioni che cercavano di evitare tutto, portavano esattamente a quella situazione. E qui iniziano i soliti discorsi, abbiamo il libero arbitrio oppure è tutto già scritto? Jonas che torna indietro per impedire il suicidio del padre, ma proprio il fatto che lui sia tornato indietro ha portato al suicidio del padre e l'inizio di tutto (Anche se onestamente è difficile pensare ad un "Inizio"). Claudia che cerca in tutti i modi di evitare la morte del padre, ma proprio quel "cerca di evitare" la suo morte porta appunto alla morte del padre.


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ieri avevo iniziato la prima stagione, oggi ho finito la seconda ecco per dirvi le mie ultime 48 ore.
> 
> FAVOLOSA. A tratti forse troppo pesante perche ripetitiva anche se è proprio questo il tema.
> Deluso solo da una cosa, per me doveva chiudersi midispice per il finale
> ...



Si vero, serie davvero splendida.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto del multi-universo, non mi è piaciuta, però vediamo come vogliono svilupparla nella terza stagione, magari riescono davvero a sorprenderci ancora una volta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2020)

Se non cannano il finale della trilogia (tante cose da spiegare in soli 8 episodi) sarà serie capolavoro per il genere.

Su quella cosa sono abbastanza tranquillo, ragazzi.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sia il Jonas "intermedio" sia la vecchia Claudia hanno fatto capire durante la serie di essere già stati in un mondo strano e diverso.
Ora è passato un po' di tempo da quando ho visto la stagione ma mi ero appuntato questi indizi.

Credo proprio che questo viaggio di Jonas nella dimensione alternativa sia sempre successo, quindi le regole del "whatever happened happened", quelle che cita Tifo, non dovrebbero essere infrante.
E poi non sappiamo bene chi o cosa sia questa Martha arrivata dal nulla, lei stessa dice "non sono quella che pensi".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Gennaio 2020)

Cercavo qualcosa da guardare mentre sono sull'ellittica per un'oretta, leggendo i commenti mi sa che inizierò a guardare la serie.


----------

